# New Holland t5.115 front weights Using JD weights



## kbhblazer (May 7, 2014)

I've got a NH t5.115 and I want to add front weights. I have John Deere tractor weights. How can I install them on my tractor?

I'm guessing modify a JD bracket/

Thanks


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Do you have other green tractors to use them on? If not why not just sell them and get the right weights? You could modify a Deere bracket but my own preference would be to make an adapter so that you didn't have to alter the Deere bracket or the tractor.


----------



## kbhblazer (May 7, 2014)

I guess I could make an adapter, not sure how much luck I would have selling them


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Both JD and IH weights seems to fetch an easy $1/pound.


----------



## shortrow2 (Sep 25, 2017)

8350HiTech said:


> Both JD and IH weights seems to fetch an easy $1/pound.


All day long.


----------

